# Marimo Carpet - How To?



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how one might go about making a carpet out of a marimo moss ball? I've seen it done in several tanks but would like to know HOW. I love the look of it. 
Thank you!

And also, can anyone suggest a good, reliable seller who sells java moss?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You have to cut the Marimo in pieces I believe. If I recall correctly, they get their spherical shape because they are pushed around by currents while they are grown. I think that if you cut it up it will grow out, not up. Hopefully someone who's got first hand experience with this will help answer these questions.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

I cut up my moss ball so that it was a long strip instead of a ball, then i tied it to a log with some fishing line and after months it was part of the log. 

im sure if you do something like this with the moss and have it on the substrate of the tank it will also attach and grow.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you both!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can also buy those mesh aquarium plant mats or use the mesh you make the tubes with. Anchor to substrate and bing bang boom! you've got a Marimo carpet.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey that sounds great! I'll do that tomorrow since I've still got some mesh. =D


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Keep in mind, marimo moss balls are a type of algae and not actually a moss. If you get it established in an aquarium it's hard to get rid of if you ever decide you want it gone.


----------

